# User Guide for Comcast SMC 8014



## jvpulver

I was switched to Comcast and they sent me a Comcast Business IP Gateway cable modem. There is a label on the bottom which says SMC8014. It also says, S/W Rev. 4.1.12-CCR. The says box says SMC8014-CCR.

Where can I get a User Manual for that device? I contacted SMC and they said it is a custom manual and to get it from my ISP. 

I could not find it on Comcast's Business website.

Thank you.

Jeff V. Pulver


----------



## johnwill

On the SMC site: http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=...ber=4001&downloadType=8&knowsPartNumber=false


Here's an alternative: http://www.nodevice.com/user_manual/smc/broadband_modems/smc8014-biz.html


----------



## jvpulver

Thank you.

I saw that one on their web site but was not sure it was the correct one. I contacted them and they indicated it might not be correct, because SMC may have created a special version for Comcast. For now, it will have to do.

Again, thanks for confirming I guessed which manual to download.


----------



## johnwill

I think they're just singing the party line, that's what Comcast has them say.


----------

